# My Balas



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I have 6 balas. I just got them about a week ago. I really like them a lot. They make this loud clicking noise and it's so funny! Enjoy!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow - they look like cool fish, i don't think i've ever heard of them before... what tank size do they need? And how big do they get?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bala sharks need at least a 125 gallon tank. They grow to about a foot and are a shoaling fish. Tank size is due to their size and need for swimming room.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

They get to about 14" when fully grown. They are in a 75 gallon grow out tank right now. They will be going into a 200 gallon. They are very active and to feel secure they really do need a school, it makes them feel safe and they aren't as skittish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh no, I wasn't saying you wern't taking care of them. The other poster wanted a quick profile for them, thats all.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> i don't think i've ever heard of them before...


WOW - Here in the US almost every petstore carries them. They are a lovely fish and only get even better looking as they grow.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

It amazes me when I see a huge fish. 

Doodles: Nice fish!! After reading your signature im looking forward to seeing some more of your tanks!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah i want some more pictures of you're other tanks!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics!! I'd love to see some full shots :-D


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

every fishshop i go into as these and i live in england


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Same 'ere mate.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish! looking forward to seeing some more pics!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Oh no, I wasn't saying you wern't taking care of them. The other poster wanted a quick profile for them, thats all.


Nope, I new that. LOL I was telling her about the sizes and how big they get and tank size needed too so no worries. 

I will defenitly take more pics and post them. Im the camera queen and am always taking pictures. Balas are so pretty. I just got them and didn't realize how active they are.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Most stores don't sell balas here, they grow too large for regular tanks.. Bet they look nice fully grown!


----------

